# Bitcoins



## Markus (25 November 2013)

Wer von euch hat BITCOINS?

Was haltet ihr davon?

Für alle unwissenden:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin

https://www.bitcoin.de/de/r/umtcu2


//edit
ich habe mir erlaubt den Link zu Bitcoin.de zu ändern.
Sollte sich dort jemand registrieren bekomme ich bei einem Erfolgreichen Handel einen Bruchteil eine BTC Provison.
Das sin zwar nur wenige Euro, aber vielleicht sind diese BTC ja mal viele Millionen Wert... 


Wer Bitcoins hat und diese für wertlos hält, der kann sie gerne hier hin entsorgen:
1MqUnbgFRR2fvJBDsxZWaamfyJxV8AM9a7


----------



## ducati (25 November 2013)

Ich hab sowas nicht,

aber im Radio hab ich letztens gehört: Der Moderator hat beim Friseur 0,1 bitcoin bezahlt. Im Nachhinein hat es sich überlegt, das es mit 60€ wohl der teuerste Friseurbesuch seines Lebens war...

Irgendwie ist das mit seinen riesen Kursschwankungen eher eine riesen Spekulationsblase...

Gruß.


----------



## bike (25 November 2013)

@markus:Irgendwie muss man doch an dein Geld kommen. 
Internet- und Immobilienblase sind geplatzt, also muss etwas Neues her, das nicht logisch verständlich ist.


bike


----------



## Markus (25 November 2013)

Die Spekulationen bzw. die Kursschwankungen der der letzten Zeit sind in der Tat nichts für schwache Nerven... 

Ich finde das Konzept einer dezentralen Währung die von keinem Staat, keiner Zentralbank und niemandem sonst manipuliert werden kann eine geniale Idee.
Das wir in ein paar Jahrzenten viel mit Cryptowährungen handeln werden bzw. das in ihnen die Zukunft liegt kann ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen - ob es der Bitcoin wird, oder ob er Opfer der Spekulanten wird ist ungewiss...

Das Vertrauen in den Bitcoin scheint da zu sein, da sein Kurs im großen und ganzen immer steigt.
Die Chines fahren total drauf ab, große chinesische Unternehmen akzeptieren BTC - das geht nicht ohne staatliche Zustimmung. Der US Senat hat sich nach seinem ersten Verbotsideen nun auch positiv geäussert, der Ebaychef denkt über BTC Zahlung nach, in Deutschland wird BTC als privates Geld anerkannt...

Wie weit er noch steigt ist ungewiss, da er durch seine deflationäre Eigenschaft mit Gold vergleichbar ist behauten mache Leute er können - analog zum Wert der im Gold Steckt - auf 1.000.000US Dollar pro BTC steigen.

Das halte ich für unrealistisch, aber ich hielt es vor 2 Monaten auch für unrealistisch das er jemals über 1000Dollar steigt...


----------



## ducati (25 November 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich finde das Konzept einer dezentralen Währung die von keinem Staat, keiner Zentralbank und niemandem sonst manipuliert werden kann eine geniale Idee.


Jo, aber sie wird von den "Spekulanten" manipuliert. Dann doch lieber eine Währung, welche von einer Vertrauenswürdigen Zentralbank gesteuert wird.



Markus schrieb:


> Das Vertrauen in den Bitcoin scheint da zu sein, da sein Kurs im großen und ganzen immer steigt.


Aber irgendwann platzt die Blase, da bin ich mir sicher. Der hohe Goldkurs ist momentan auch der Spekulation geschuldet, da werden sich noch einige umschauen, wenn das ach so sichere Gold zwar noch im Tresor einen materiellen Wert hat, der aber um einiges niedriger liegt, als das, was man mal bezahlt hat.



Markus schrieb:


> Die Chines fahren total drauf ab


Die Chinesen zocken halt gerne...

Also nichts für mich, tut mir leid.


----------



## Ralle (25 November 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber eine Währung, welche von einer Vertrauenswürdigen Zentralbank gesteuert wird.



Und die wäre?



ducati schrieb:


> Der hohe Goldkurs ist momentan auch der Spekulation geschuldet



Es gibt andere Leute, die vorhersagen, dass die Goldgewinnung immer teurer wird und der Goldpreis allein aus diesem Grunde gegen 4000 Dollar steigen wird.
Na ja, wer weiß...

Mir sind die Bitcoins auch nicht geheuer, niemand kann das nachvollziehen, es gibt keinerlei Garantie zur Einlösung. Nichts für mich.


----------



## Sinix (25 November 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich finde das Konzept einer dezentralen Währung die von keinem Staat, keiner Zentralbank und niemandem sonst manipuliert werden kann eine geniale Idee.
> Das wir in ein paar Jahrzenten viel mit Cryptowährungen handeln werden bzw. das in ihnen die Zukunft liegt kann ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen - ob es der Bitcoin wird, oder ob er Opfer der Spekulanten wird ist ungewiss...



Noch nicht, aber irgendwann, wenn auch Herr Hoeneß dies als Mittel zur Steuerhinterziehung entdeckt hat, wird es Regularien geben.
Kann mir auch nicht Vorstellen das sich Kreditinstitute und deren Macher das zu lange Beteiligungslos ansehen.


----------



## ducati (25 November 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Es gibt andere Leute, die vorhersagen, dass die Goldgewinnung immer teurer wird und der Goldpreis allein aus diesem Grunde gegen 4000 Dollar steigen wird.
> Na ja, wer weiß....



Jo, man weiss es eben nicht, und von daher ist das ganze nicht so krisensicher, wie man glauben mag... Im Falle einer Wirtschaftskrise wird evtl. auch weniger Gold benötigt, und von daher relativieren sich auch schnell die höheren Produktionskosten wieder, da durch geringe Nachfrage der Preis auch wieder sinkt...

Es ist halt immer ein Spagat zwischen Renditeaussicht und Risiko... Am sichersten ist eigentlich die umlagenfinanzierte Rente (wie der Norbert schon sagte) aber halt so gut wie keine Rendite. Selbst nach einem kompletten Zusammenbruch einer Staatswährung ist da kein Geld weg, sondern die Rente kann mit der neuen Währung wieder neu ausgezahlt werden...

Um zum Bitcoin zurückzukommen, solch eine Parallelwährung bietet doch viele Unklarheiten/Risiken... Was ist mit Steuern? Umsatzsteuer/Mehrwehrtsteuer? wie wird das berechnet und wer hat da die Aufsicht?

Bei der Macht, welche z.B. Goggle oder auch die Kreditkartenunternehmen momentan schon haben, hätte ich auch keine Lust, auch noch die Währung in ("dubiose") Hände zu geben...


----------



## Markus (25 November 2013)

Derzeit geht der Kurs in Deutschland wieder etwas zurück, liegt vermutlich an der negativ Propaganda vom Comerzbankchef.

Ich war letzten Monat in Stuttgart auf einem Bitcoinsstamtisch, da waren keine 10 Leute und 2 davon waren SPS-Programmierer...
Bin ich etwa der einzige im Forum der Bitcoins hat bzw. dem System ein  bisschen Glauben schenkt?

Ich habe den ersten Beitrag um etwas Eigenwerbung ergänzt, schadet ja keinem.


----------



## bike (25 November 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> Bin ich etwa der einzige im Forum der Bitcoins hat bzw. dem System ein  bisschen Glauben schenkt?



Sollte nicht hinter einer Währung auch ein Wert stehen?
Bei den Bitcons sehe ich keinen Wert und man hat auch keinen Einfluss was mit den Punkten geschieht und sieht es auch nicht.
Was ist, wenn jemand den Server lahm legt oder hackt und dann die Punkte nicht weg, aber woanders sind? 


bike


----------



## IBFS (25 November 2013)

Ich finde besonders interessant wie Bitcoins "geschürft" werden, siehe letzt c't.


----------



## MSB (26 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Sollte nicht hinter einer Währung auch ein Wert stehen?
> Bei den Bitcons sehe ich keinen Wert und man hat auch keinen Einfluss was mit den Punkten geschieht und sieht es auch nicht.
> Was ist, wenn jemand den Server lahm legt oder hackt und dann die Punkte nicht weg, aber woanders sind?


Auch wenn ich mit Bitcoins aktuell nichts am Hut habe, aber kannst du deine Fragen mal am Beispiel des Euros oder Dollars beantworten?
Die Antworten müssen wohl in etwa so lauten.

Das bedruckte Papier welches du in der Hosentasche spazieren trägst ist vom Materialwert her gesehen quasi wertlos.
Wertvoll wird das ganze erst dadurch das derjenige dem du dieses Papier in die Hand drückst darauf vertraut, das er mit Hilfe dieses Papiers auch wieder irgend was kaufen kann.
Ansonsten besteht dein Kapitalvermögen auch nur aus ein paar Bit, welche irgendeine Datenbank irgendeiner Bank als deinen Kontostand gespeichert hat.

Zum Einfluss: Keine Ahnung was die in dem Glaspalästen der EZB oder der FedRes den ganzen Tag so treiben, noch wie ich das beeinflussen könnte.

Auch im Euro/Doller/Wasauchimmer-System ist das ganze heutzutage nur irgendein Server, welcher irgend eine Zahl gespeichert hat.
Einen Gegenwert, früher z.B. mal Gold, oder bei den Briten Pfund "Silber", gibts schon lange nimmer.
Ginge auch gar nicht, weil dank des exponentiellen Zinswachstums kann auf dem Planeten gar nicht so viel Gold verbuddelt sein.

P.S. Eine 08/15 Bank, gleich wie sie heißen möge, hat nur einen geringen Einstelligen Prozentsatz Eigenkapital "echtes Geld", der Rest sind definitiv nur ein paar 0/1.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sinix (26 November 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> Derzeit geht der Kurs in Deutschland wieder etwas zurück, liegt vermutlich an der negativ Propaganda vom Comerzbankchef.



Kann es auch am Rückgang der Hashrate liegen?
Wo hast du deine Bitcoins eigentlich her?

MfG


----------



## ducati (26 November 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Wertvoll wird das ganze erst dadurch das derjenige dem du dieses Papier in die Hand drückst darauf vertraut, das er mit Hilfe dieses Papiers auch wieder irgend was kaufen kann.



Jo, das Ganze hat immer mit Vertrauen zu tun. Nur ich persönlich vertraue da der EZB mehr als irgendeinem Bitcoin-Verwalter. Falls man den Euro mal nicht so vertraut, kann man ja auch wahlweise Dollar, Yuan oder sonstwas nehmen. Im Falle einer weltweiten Krise, wird's sicherlich dem Bitcoin auch nicht besser gehen, als den staatlichen Währungen. Und wenn man nicht sein ganzes Geld auf die hohe Kante legt, sondern auch mal was konsumiert, dann ist's eh egal und vor allem besser für die Konjunktur 

Gruß.

PS: wenn man sein Geld in Euro behält, hat man nicht das Wechselkursrisiko...


----------



## Ralle (26 November 2013)

Hier mal was Aktuelles:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...lauen-bitcoin-vermoegen-a-935712.html#ref=rss


----------



## Sinix (5 Dezember 2013)

Kurs scheint sich zunächst auf hohem Niveau zu etablieren.

Wie nennt man eigentlich die Kriminellen die Bitcoins rauben.
Bankräuber passt ja irgendwie nicht. 

http://www.finanzen.net/nachricht/d...t-mutmassliche-Bitcoin-Betrueger-fest-2862718


----------



## Ralle (5 Dezember 2013)

"illegal Bitcoins generieren", das geht ja nun wirklich nicht. Die haben vielleicht fremde Computer unter ihre Kontrolle gebracht und die genutzt, aber die Bitcoins werden ja "geschöpft", also errechnet und das an sich ist legal.


----------



## Sinix (5 Dezember 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> "illegal Bitcoins generieren", das geht ja nun wirklich nicht. Die haben vielleicht fremde Computer unter ihre Kontrolle gebracht und die genutzt, aber die Bitcoins werden ja "geschöpft", also errechnet und das an sich ist legal.



Die haben fremde Computer unter ihre Kontrolle gebracht zum Zweck Bitcoins zu schürfen.

Im Übrigen gibt es nicht nur Bitcoins, sondern auch andere ähnliche Währungen.
Der Kurs von Litecoins hat sich gegenüber Bitcoins in den letzten 10 Tagen verdreifacht.
Hatte bei Eröffnung dieses Threads überlegt ein paar einzupacken, leider nicht gemacht


----------



## ducati (5 Dezember 2013)

Sinix schrieb:


> Im Übrigen gibt es nicht nur Bitcoins, sondern auch andere ähnliche Währungen.
> Der Kurs von Litecoins hat sich gegenüber Bitcoins in den letzten 10 Tagen verdreifacht.
> Hatte bei Eröffnung dieses Threads überlegt ein paar einzupacken, leider nicht gemacht



Ich sag ja, das ganze ist nur ne Spekulation(sblase)...


----------



## JesperMP (5 Dezember 2013)

Bitcoins = Tulpen


----------



## Markus (6 Dezember 2013)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Bitcoins = Tulpen



https://blog.bitcoin.de/bitcoins-eine-vielversprechende-alternative


----------



## bike (24 Februar 2014)

Wie soll man solche Informationen bewerten?
http://de.finance.yahoo.com/nachrichten/bitcoin--virtuelle-währung-in-der-krise-114807070.html

Also ist habe doch gern mein Geld in der Hand ;-)


bike


----------



## Markus (24 Februar 2014)

tja was mt gox abzieht ist der hammer, das ist groß angelegter Diebstahl...

aber ich habe ab "*geht die Abwärtsspirale um die Kryptowährung weiter*" aufgehört zu lesen - den spruch habe ich die letzten Monate oft gesehen und er hat nie der warheit entsprochen...


----------



## Markus (7 Dezember 2017)

Ich muss das zur Feier des Tages mal wieder ausgraben... 

Die Tulpenblase will einfach nicht platzen...
Je mehr sich die armen Banker darüber aufregen, je weiter steigt der Kurs. Vermutlich sind wir heute Abend auf 13.000€.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Markus,

ja, gerstern kam erst ein Bericht von jemand, der vor ein paar Jahren einige Bitcoins auf seiner Festplatte hatte und
diese dann samt PC entsorgt hat ( weil fast nix wert ).

Heutiger Wert 50 mio €  => 50.000.000,00 € <=

HauHauHau


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Dezember 2017)

Kann sein, dass es dieser hier war:

https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article160308158/Der-Millionen-Schatz-auf-der-Muellkippe.html

Das wären dann zum heutigen Kurs 7500 * 13.000 = 97.500.000,00 €


----------



## Markus (7 Dezember 2017)

Solche Geschichten gab es früher häufiger.
Das Zeug war ja nix wert. Da haben irgendwelche Nerds tonnenweise BTC in den Chats hin und her geschoben und damit gespielt. Irgendwann hat einer mal ne Pizza für 4000BTC bekommen. Soweit ich weiß hat damal der Bitcoin das erste Mal einen gewissen Gegenwert bekommen. 1 Pizza = 4000BTC.

Theoretisch wird es mal 21Mio BTC weltweit geben. Aufgrund der unmengen die (unwiederbringlich) verloren gegangen sind wird sich die Weltbevölkerung wohl zukünftig um deutlich weniger als 20Mio streiten...


----------



## vollmi (7 Dezember 2017)

Naja man kann damit zumindest sein Haus nett heizen. Kollege mint Bitcoins mit 40 Stück Geforce 1070er Grafikkarten.





Sieht zumindest geil aus. Ich bin aber zuwenig Risikofreudig um an solchen Spielchen teilzunehmen. Leider.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Dezember 2017)

Hast du schon mal die Firmen gesehen, die dass im großen Stil machen ( irgendwo im nichts mit mehreren Hallen und mit eigenen Kraftwerken )




Wahnsinn


----------



## Jinto (7 Dezember 2017)

Markus schrieb:


> Solche Geschichten gab es früher häufiger.
> Das Zeug war ja nix wert. Da haben irgendwelche Nerds tonnenweise BTC in den Chats hin und her geschoben und damit gespielt. Irgendwann hat einer mal ne Pizza für 4000BTC bekommen. Soweit ich weiß hat damal der Bitcoin das erste Mal einen gewissen Gegenwert bekommen. 1 Pizza = 4000BTC.
> 
> Theoretisch wird es mal 21Mio BTC weltweit geben. Aufgrund der unmengen die (unwiederbringlich) verloren gegangen sind wird sich die Weltbevölkerung wohl zukünftig um deutlich weniger als 20Mio streiten...



Verstehe ich nicht, ich dachte immer BitCoin wäre eine verteilte, verschlüsselte Datenbasis - Blockchain. Das heißt, man kann seine BTC gar nicht verlieren, ohne dass die gesamte Datenbasis Blockchain kompromitiert, d.h. unbrauchbar wird. Bei solchen Meldungen gehe ich daher immer von Fakes aus. Man kann immer alle jemals gemachten Transaktionen aus der Blockchain auslesen und damit auch einem Konto/Besitzer zuweisen. Wenn man halt seinen PrivateKey verliert, okay das ist dann blöd. Sollte man sich vielleicht aufschreiben. Ein weiteres Problem mit der Währung ist, dass die Menge der Transaktionen extrem beschränkt ist (weil das minen neuer hash keys immer schwieriger wird, je länger die Blockchain ist), und je mehr Transaktionen stattfinden, desto länger wird die Blockchain. Das ganze wird irgendwann nicht mehr mit vernünftigem Aufwand zu betreiben sein. Vermutlich platzt die Blase, wenn keine Transaktion mehr möglich ist, weil der dafür notwendige hash key in der Herstellung teurer als der Gegenwert einer durchschnittlichen Transaktion ist.


----------



## Markus (7 Dezember 2017)

DieBTC sind nicht "weg" aber unzugänglich weil die Keys fehlen bzw. Die Wallets mit irgendwelchen Datenträgern entsorgt worden sind.

Das Thema Transaktionsgeschwidigkeit ist in der Tat ein Problem.

Die einzige Währung die das Problem nicht hat ist der neue IOTA.
Bei dem Ding bin ich mal gespannt, entweder er wird zu IDIOTA oder eure Maschinen kaufen sich zukünftig damit ihre Ersatzteile selbst...


----------



## Jinto (7 Dezember 2017)

Markus schrieb:


> DieBTC sind nicht "weg" aber unzugänglich weil die Keys fehlen bzw. Die Wallets mit irgendwelchen Datenträgern entsorgt worden sind.



Wäre doch spannend, wenn irgendwann jemand anfängt PrivateKeys/Wallets an Stelle von hash keys zu minen


----------



## Markus (7 Dezember 2017)

Jinto schrieb:


> Wäre doch spannend, wenn irgendwann jemand anfängt PrivateKeys/Wallets an Stelle von hash keys zu minen



Wie soll das gehen?
Ist vermutlich einfacher den Server von VISA oder MASTERCARD "neu zu konfigurieren"...


----------



## knabi (16 Dezember 2017)

Schon irgendwie pervers...da werden Unmengen an Energie verbraucht, um irgendwelche sinnlosen Rechenoperationen zur Generierung irgendwelcher Krypto-Währungen durchzuführen, aber der Staubsauger darf nicht mehr als 900W Leistung haben und die Häuserwände sind mittlerweile einen halben Meter dick, um die Wärmeschutzverordnung zu erfüllen - was für ein Schwachsinn!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Markus (17 Dezember 2017)

So kann man es auch sehen.
Allerdings wird in der Praxis der Energieverbrauch von den ganzen Glaspalästen dieser ganzen gelddruckenden Zentralbanken um ein vielfaches höher sein - Furhpark und Privatjets der Vorstandschaft lassen wir mal aussen vor.

Abgesehen davon ist Energieverbrauch meiner Meinung nach zukünftig völlig irrelevant. Die gesamte Welt wird digitaler und Energiehungriger werden.

Würden wir nicht soviele Resorcen in diesen "Regenerative Energieen" Schwachsinn der grünen Naivlinge stecken - und und aufs wesentliche konzentrieren - dann hätten wir vermutlich längst Fusionskraftwerke am Netz. Es gäbe keine Atom- und Kohlekraftwerke mehr und wir hätten Energie im Überfluss. Energie in ihrer elemtarsten Form - so wie die Sonnen uns es seit Milliarden von Jahren vormachen.

Aber eine Blumenenwiese, lachende Familie mit Elektroauto, Sonnenschein und ein paar Windräder suggerieren 90% der Menschen: DAS ist Zukunft, DAS ist sauber...


----------



## Chräshe (17 Dezember 2017)

Na ja, anstatt den Strom direkt zum Heizen einzusetzen, könnte man ihn schon den Umweg über einen Silizium-Chip nehmen lassen. Also eine IT-Wärme-Kopplung… 

Ob der Einsatz für _Bitcoin_-_Mining sinnvoll ist, darüber kann man streiten._

Sinnvoller fände ich, vernünftige Strukturen für Smart Grids aufzubauen. Wenn wir es nicht schaffen, unsere Windmühlen und Solarzellen zu beherrschen, sollten wir an Fusionskraftwerke erst gar nicht denken!


----------



## knabi (18 Dezember 2017)

> Würden wir nicht soviele Resorcen in diesen "Regenerative Energieen" Schwachsinn der grünen Naivlinge stecken - und und aufs wesentliche konzentrieren - dann hätten wir vermutlich längst Fusionskraftwerke am Netz. Es gäbe keine Atom- und Kohlekraftwerke mehr und wir hätten Energie im Überfluss. Energie in ihrer elemtarsten Form - so wie die Sonnen uns es seit Milliarden von Jahren vormachen.



Und das glaubst Du? Die großen Energiekonzerne würden zulassen, daß es Energie im Überfluß und ohne Kosten gibt?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2017)

knabi schrieb:


> Und das glaubst Du? Die großen Energiekonzerne würden zulassen, daß es Energie im Überfluß und ohne Kosten gibt?GrußHolger


Aaaach, so sicher ist das ja ohnehin noch nicht.Bisher weiß man nicht mal genau, ob man da mit unseren Mitteln überhaupt mehr an Energie rausbekommt, als man reinsteckt.Das wird sicher noch dauern, ehe wirklich nutzbare Energiemeiler dastehen, Energiekonzerne hin oder her.Und dazu kommt noch, was man bisher, wenn denn überhaupt, fusionieren kann. Ist ja nicht so, dass man einfach ein wenig Dreck vom Boden aufklaubt, das dort reinwirft und fertig.


----------



## vollmi (18 Dezember 2017)

Ralle; schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nicht so, dass man einfach ein wenig Dreck vom Boden aufklaubt, das dort reinwirft und fertig.



Eigentlich funzt das genau so

https://youtu.be/ptlhgFaB89Y


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jinto (19 Dezember 2017)

Markus schrieb:


> Wie soll das gehen?
> Ist vermutlich einfacher den Server von VISA oder MASTERCARD "neu zu konfigurieren"...



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...-exchange-collapses-second-cyber-attack-year/


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 März 2018)

> Für eine Transaktion in der Bitcoin-Blockchain ist eine Energie von nicht weniger als *749 kWh* erforderlich. Über *100 kg Kohle* müssten verfeuert werden, um diese Energie zu erzeugen.



Zur Info für Interessierte

http://www.elektroniknet.de/markt-technik/industrie-40-iot/500-twh-fuer-kryptowaehrungen-151939.html


----------



## acid (29 März 2018)

Solange das System funktioniert und nicht komplett crasht wird sich daran nichts ändern, die Netzbetreiber profitieren ja auch davon. 

Aber ein Kursanstieg würde viele freuen


----------



## Markus (29 März 2018)

Jinto schrieb:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...-exchange-collapses-second-cyber-attack-year/



Da hat scheinbar jemand ein Börse "gehackt".
Was hat das mit der Sicherheit von Bitcoin zu tun?
Das ist so als ob in Wasweißichwo jemand eine Bank überfällt.
Ob die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen der Börse schlecht waren, oder ob da vielleicht auch jemand etwas geholfen hat oder etwas gefoltert wurde, oder... was halt in solchen Gegenden alles möglich ist...





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zur Info für Interessierte
> 
> http://www.elektroniknet.de/markt-technik/industrie-40-iot/500-twh-fuer-kryptowaehrungen-151939.html



749kWh pro Trankaktion? Also weiter habe ich nicht gelesen.
Sicher laufen die meisten Miner in Gegenden mit weniger Energiekosten.
Wenn dass was diese Journalisten da wieder hingeschmiert haben wirklich stimmen würde, dann würde wohl keiner mehr die Kisten am laufen halten.


Meiner Meinung nach hat der Bitcoin an anderes Problem bekommen.
Seit wann gibt es Futures? Seit wann dürfen irgendwelche Börsenkasper auf sinkenden Kurse spekulieren?
Seit wann sinken die Kurse?
Nun hat die professionelle Finanzwelt den Bitcoin wohl endgültig für ihre Zwecke entdeckt.
Bin gespannt wohin sich das entwickelt. Ein Kurs der sich stabilisiert ist aber wohl weiter in die Zukunft gerückt.
Schade drum, aber die Technologie der Blockchain wird kommen so oder so.


----------



## ducati (31 März 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zur Info für Interessierte
> 
> http://www.elektroniknet.de/markt-technik/industrie-40-iot/500-twh-fuer-kryptowaehrungen-151939.html


jo, das betrifft aber auch den Rest der "Smarten Welt" 
Da gabs auch nen Artikel, dass die Nutzung von ans Internet angebundener Raumthermostate keine Energie spart, wenn man die komplette Kette vom Smartphone ueber die Netze bis hin zu den Serverfarmen betrachtet...
Weiterhin werden evtl. moegliche Potenziale aber durch zusaetzliche inensivere Nutzung der Technologien aufgefressen.
Das sieht man in vielen Bereichen, theoretisch sind Autos heute sparsamer als vor 40 Jahren, aber gleichzeit im Durchschnitt groesser, schwerer, mehr Funktionen. Weiterhin gibts viel mehr Autos und die jaehrliche Fahrleistung ist hoeher. 
Irgendwo hab ich auch mal gelesen, dass nen E-Book auch nicht wirklich weniger Ressourcen verbraucht als nen Papierbuch, zumindest wenn das Papierbuch mehrere Leute lesen, und der E-Bookreader nach 2 Jahren neugekauft wird weil er uncool geworden ist.
Also einfach immer mal das Gehirn einschalten und nicht immer dem ersten Anschein glauben.
Und "hoeher schneller weiter" ist nich unbedingt immer "besser". In diesem Sinne, frohe Ostern.


----------



## bike (11 Oktober 2018)

Habe gerade gefunden
https://www.businessinsider.de/fors...-gefaehrliche-entwicklung-zeigen-2018-10?IR=T
Denke ein Euro-Schein in der Tasche ist besser alswie Bitcoins, die keiner anfassen kann und deren Wert nicht zu klassifizieren ist, oder täusche ich mich?
Also ich habe gewechselt ;-)

bike


----------

